# Como hacer cable s-video a YCrCb tarjeta video?



## cartman86 (Mar 24, 2008)

Hola este es mi primer post, y me preguntaba si alguien me podria ayudar.

la cuestion es que mi tarjeta de  video, mas exactamente una nvidia geforce 6800 gs/xt, trae un puerto s-video de 9 pines y necesito a ver si alguno sabe como podria hacer un adaptador de s-video de 9 pines a YCrCb para poder ver en el tv. Pues el cable de s-video a s-video no lo traia. 
El televisor tiene soporte a 720p y me gustaria pasar la imagen a esa calidad pues actualmente lo uso con un adaptador s-video de 4pines a rca compuesto, el cual me toco quitarle el cuadrado pastico de seguidad que esta dentro del terminal que le da soporte, por que no entraba el conector en la tarjeta.

He visto este cable en varias paginas de internet, el cual venden, pero en mi ciudad e incluso en la capital(bogota - colombia) no lo he logrado conseguir.  donde lo he visto esta con tarjetas Ati Radeon, la cual nome pueden vender por separado.


Espero que me puedan ayudar en algo.

De antemano Gracias.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Mar 24, 2008)

Adquiere los conectores y usa esta disposición:

http://pinouts.ru/Video/nvidia_vidout_pinout.shtml

Saludos.


----------



## todobn (Nov 26, 2008)

Yo tambien quiero hacerme un cable de esos, pero el tv-out de la tarjeta solo tiene 7 pines. Este cable lo venden en eVGA, pero es muy caro (18 dólares), y ademas no envían hacia Colombia. Lo único que necesito es saber el pinout del conector. Mi tarjeta es una Nvidia GeForce 8400GS.


----------

